# The Lone Peak & Western Compenduim...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/LVThqVGbJF...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/TTTHOeM2t2...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjt2ACfTT6...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/XhhM3KEo3E...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/Xlwd8G3qrc...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">

http://www.youtube.com/v/KwBSSjRMjr...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/5_W9uKUu-D...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/Akh9nzSAwK...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/mhIt22dREH...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


http://www.youtube.com/v/gPur4LUiMq...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you said that you had trouble doing that (i.e. embedding the videos)







Way to go Dave!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Phtttttttttt.  

I figured it out..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, today I planted some veggies in the raised section in the middle of the layout and placed all 8 of my solar landscape lights. Now i'll just wait for the sun to go down and see if I like where the lights are directed. If I don't then I'll make a few adjustments. Once set, then I can bury the cables and nothing stands in the way of laying roadbed and ballast tomorrow... Yeah!!!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave,

I probably missed it in another thread, but why did you abandon the raised benchwork?

Like the new raised beds, keep the updates comming.

Matt


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt. 

I decided to make the change for a couple of reasons. 

Firstly, the location of the raised benchwork made it very difficult to access and maintain about 50' of trackage (behind the shed). 
Second, the raised benchwork didn't fare to well through a Utah winter. The snow loads and freeze thaw cycles wreaked havoc on the benchwork itself. 
Third, during the summer months it's so dry and hot here that I was having a very difficult (read that as impossible) time sustaining any plant growth on the benchwork. Since the soil was only 2"-3" deep and exposed on top and bottom it just couldn't hold any moisture. 
I can see where that type of benchwork would have a great appeal in a more temperate climate where you don't have the weather extremes we do here. 
Lastly.. the wife wasn't too happy with the way it ate up the backyard. 

Everyone here is much happier with how the new LP&W is progressing. It's a bit more compact but easier to maintain, it'll be full of garden as much as railroad and the rest of the yard looks much better... or will, once I get grass growing in all the bare spots..


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah yes that all makes sense!!! 

Looking forward to how it turns out.

Matt


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The newsest one..


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work Dave! The 'golden spike' is hit into the sleepers and now you can finally get some trains running again.


----------

